# Happy Birthday Jasper 1/3 !



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day and get some good treats and of course belly rubs!!!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jas!!! We hope you get the biggest bully stick on the block!! :biggrin1:

sammy and ricky


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jasper--it is your birthday already? Brutus and Roxie wish they were there to help with the candles. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASSY!!arty:arty:arty:*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jasper!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jasper!!!! arty:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

arty:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASPER!!! 

I know your Mommy has something good waiting for you....I can hardly wait for birthday pictures


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASPER


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::llama::clap2:Happy Birthday Jasper!:clap2::llama:arty:

I hope your day is filled with fun and tasty treats! :hungry:

Wanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jasper!!

Hav a fun filled day!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASPER !!!
From the 4 L's


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASPER!! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jasper!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jasper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JASPER!!!*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Jasper.







Tell mommy to make it a very special day for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: Jasper wanted me to thank you for all your Birthday Wishes! My first is 2 years old today. Jassy (and Cash) will get a marrow bone tonight wrapped in a bunch of paper towel, tied in a bow-- that he will get to rip to shreds and make a mess. Will try to get pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jasper. Your mom has a yummy birthday present for you!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy birthday and have fun with the bone!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the Day, Jasper! *


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*A very happy Birthday little Jasper!* make sure you help your mommy reach her HHL-goals!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JASPER!!










I hope you enjoyed your bone!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

JASPER'S ANOTHER YEAR OLDER! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you had a wonderful Birthday filled with lots of Love & Treats.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2:arty: Happy Birthday Jasper!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2:arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jasper!

:juggle: arty: :bounce: Hope you have a great day big guy! :bounce: arty: :juggle:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday from me too.


Ans and Hiro from the Netherlands.


----------



## BennyCaruso (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday from me too.
Sabine ,Caruso ,Benny, Loriot and Kasimr from the Germany


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Many happy regards of the day!!!
arty:arty:
Susanne with Bonny and Clyde


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, major influx of Europeans! 

Welcome all!


Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you Beamer ! (We are all from the German Havaeserforum)

JASPER : Happy birthday to you and a very nice day !


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JASPER!!*

Hope your day is filled with lots of good treats and that Cash lets you share "his" toys!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JASPER!!*
> 
> Hope your day is filled with lots of good treats and that Cash lets you share "his" toys!!


Jassy had a great day-- but Jane, Cash sharing his toys? Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Ryan

Our havaneseforum in Germany contains also people from Austria, Switserland, Netherlands and Luxemburg.
I'm the only one who comes from the Netherlands.
We had many nice meetings.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So Missy... where are those b'day pics you promised??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

guilty! sorry! life got in the way. back to work and all :frusty: Poor Jasper didn't really get a birthday treat. But he did get two extra park walks with Alpha (DH) the next day. Jasper loves his walks more than anything else in the world. But alas,I have no pictures. But I will leave you with these:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww, Jas is a big boy now. 

Don't be shy about new pictures, though, o.k.? :biggrin1:


----------

